# Kale



## Sweet (Aug 2, 2008)

What is the best way to cook kale? I want to keep as many nutrients in as possible...I've heard that boiling it can take out some of the nutrients-is that true?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to DC 

Yes, boiling anything removes some of the nutrients, but there's still a lot left.

Another way to cook them would be to heat a clove or two of chopped garlic in a few tbsp. of olive oil, add the kale, and toss it around until it wilts some. You can also add some red pepper flakes and balsamic vinegar if you like.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 2, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi. Welcome to DC
> 
> Yes, boiling anything removes some of the nutrients, but there's still a lot left.
> 
> Another way to cook them would be to heat a clove or two of chopped garlic in a few tbsp. of olive oil, add the kale, and toss it around until it wilts some. You can also add some red pepper flakes and balsamic vinegar if you like.




Yea, what gotgarlic said...


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2008)

I basically do it the way GG said (including the red pepper flakes).

If you do want to boil veggies though and are concerned about loosing nutrients then you can drink the boiling water after you are done cooking your veggies. I used to do that as a kid all the time and loved it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

GB - it's just stock at that point and that's a GREAT idea!!!  Or at least save it and add it to your chicken stock when making soup!  

Yep, I also do as GG said and sauté mine.

I often add it to my minestrone soup, or chicken soup, or any other concoction I make up, so this way the nutrients that leach out get eaten too!


----------



## Finmar001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Steaming is the best way to help keep the nutrients


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah..... I saute kale in sofrito.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 5, 2008)

My two favorite kale recipes:
 
GREEK PENNE PASTA WITH KALE AND FETA 

1 pound penne pasta (Barilla is my favorite brand), cooked according to package directions & drained 
1 block/container of Feta cheese, chopped/crumbled 
Approx. 24 Kalamata olives, pitted, & roughly chopped ** 
Approx. 1 pound Kale, rinsed, stems removed & discarded, & leaves roughly sliced/chopped 
1 red onion, peeled & chopped 
A few dollops of extra virgin olive oil for sauteeing 
Dash or so of chicken broth or water 
Dash of crushed red pepper flakes (optional) 

While the cooked pasta is draining in a colander, heat the olive oil & saute the onion until soft but not brown in the pot the pasta was cooked in. Add the kale, stir a bit, & add a dash or 2 of chicken broth or water to prevent burning. Add chopped olives & stir until kale has wilted down. Add cooked pasta, feta cheese, & crushed red pepper & stir again until pasta is heated through. Serve hot or at room temperature. 

** Pitting the olives is accomplished easily by simply placing your broad kitchen knife (sharp side away from you) over each olive & briskly hitting down on the knife with your hand. Olive will break open & pit will be easy to remove.
 
PORTUGUESE KALE & TURKEY SAUSAGE SOUP

One medium onion, peeled & chopped
One pound of kale, de-ribbed & roughly sliced/chopped
1-1/2 quarts or so of chicken stock (if not homemade, I usually use one carton + one can of Swanson's)
Two medium potatoes, peeled & diced -OR- two cans of cannelini/white kidney beans, rinsed **
One package (usually 12 to 16 ounces) turkey kielbasa sausage, sliced
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Salt & Pepper to taste

In a large soup pot add enough olive oil to coat the bottom & saute onion until starting to soften, but not brown. Add sliced sausage & continue sauteeing until everything is just starting to brown a little. Add chicken stock & diced potatoes (if using) & simmer until potatoes are tender - about 15 minutes or so. Add kale & continue cooking until kale is tender. (** if using beans instead of potatoes, add chicken stock & bring to a simmer. Add kale & cook until tender; then add beans & stir gently until beans are just heated thru.) Add salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste & serve.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 5, 2008)

*YUM!*  I am SO making that Greek pasta this week. 
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks!

What's nice about the pasta recipe is that even though Kale is considered a cool-weather veggie, it works SO well in this pasta dish because of its sturdiness.  Plus, the dish is just as delicious (& safe) at room temp as it is hot out of the pot.  I will say that the flavors don't really survive being served chilled - come off too harsh.

I've taken it to summer picnics & potlucks & have never had even a smidge of leftovers!  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sweet (Aug 6, 2008)

Oooh, the penne pasta does sound delish!


----------



## Constance (Aug 6, 2008)

To consume some of that nutritious broth from boiling kale, cook some potatoes in with it and fix cornbread on the side. Spoon plenty of broth in your bowl with the kale and potatoes, and crumble the cornbread up in it. The potatoes and cornbread will soak up the good juices and taste really delicious! 
By the way, if you add a pinch of sugar when you're seasoning the kale, you'll find it adds a lot to the flavor. This is true for a lot of vegetables.


----------



## QSis (Aug 6, 2008)

Adding another vote for Portugese kale soup.  I make mine similar to Breezy's, but put potatoes AND kidney beans in.  Most of the time I use turkey kielbasa to save on fat calories, but every now and then I use linguica as a treat.

Breezy's Greek pasta recipe is going into my file, too!  Yumm!

Lee


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Blend it up in a smoothie.


----------

